# What is going on. What the rush



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I haven't seen such a rush for guns since I was in Australia before the government made the Gun ban law back in the 1990ies.

I thought I buy me a little pocket gun for concealed carry in the office. I need it only 2-3 times a month and thought a Taurus PT 738 TCP, Ruger LCP or something like that should do it. I wouldn't spend more than $300.00

So I went in my LGS and surprise!! A ton of people in there and everyone want to buy a gun. A lot of woman too. OK my LGS has only the high end stuff left that I don't want to buy. I don't spend 700 Dollar on a Mouse gun that I throw only 2 times in my pocket. Next store same picture. Next store same picture. OK than going to Academy Sports. Same picture most of the LGS around 80 Miles are sold out on little Mouse guns. In Academy the same picture, many, many people and many woman on the gun counters and everyone are looking for a small gun. The best deal there in Academy Sports a Remington RM380 for $411.00 out the door. No thanks, is that not the little brother of the R51 that failed so badly? Better not. May be Gander Mountain? Same picture there Sig P238 for $620.00 and the sales person said you better take it is the last one.
Well there is always online, right?

Back home I try online. Gander is sold out. Grab a gun too. Academy don't sell online.
Does anyone know what going on at the moment?
I haven't seen such a rush for guns since I was in Australia before the government made the Gun ban law.

Did I miss something?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The political winds are about to blow.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

What he said ↑↑↑↑↑↑↑


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The winds have been blowing for the last 8 years. The RM-380 is nothing at all like the R-51, and by the reviews is a good little shooter. It's basically the Rohrbaugh R9 design (Remington Bought Rohrbaugh)- Shooting Illustrated's 2005 "Handgun of the Year.

Gun Review: Remington RM380 - The Truth About Guns


----------



## miketx (Jul 20, 2015)

PT111Pro said:


> I haven't seen such a rush for guns since I was in Australia before the government made the Gun ban law back in the 1990ies.
> 
> I thought I buy me a little pocket gun for concealed carry in the office. I need it only 2-3 times a month and thought a Taurus PT 738 TCP, Ruger LCP or something like that should do it. I wouldn't spend more than $300.00
> 
> ...


Well for starters, I'm not picking on you, but where have you been for the last 7 years? I suppose it's possible to not know what's happening if you don't have internet or TV, but to sum it up, hussein obama is hell bent for leather to cripple this country. The powers that be that are charged with reining him in have done nothing but sell girl scout cookies. He has signed executive order after executive order bypassing congress on all matter of things. He and the democrats wet dream is to remove all firearms from Americans, while sending all arms he can to terrorists overseas. He has refused to secure the borders and thousands are flowing into this country and are committing heinous crimes, all the while supporting the black lives matter thugs, that want the right to rob and loot as they see fit. But, nevermind...

I should stop now before I have a heart attack.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Remember the panic in the aftermath of the Sandy Hook tragedy? There will be another panic sooner or later. Combine that with the fact prices are back to somewhat reasonable, especially AR's, not to mention uncertainty surrounding the election in the Fall all adds up to one thing. If you have the where-with-all, buy early and often.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Spend a few extra dollars to get the gun you want.
IMO, you will own that gun for a very long time.
e.g. Five years from now you'll never miss the money, but still own the gun.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

OK - it's like a Deja Vu all over again. Thinking what comes thereafter gives me the chills.
OK than I will go back today and see what I can get. Thanks for the link on the Remington (denner), will check that out.
BTW, I never thought going to an american store and see what I can get. It's very strange, - I know such a situation only from socialistic countries where people have to bribe the store clerk for a bag of tomatoes to buy. Will see what I can get. WoW what did I hear me saying?

I have more faith in the US Americans and can't believe they would really became a communist country. The lady will not make it. Just imagine what happen only in 8 years to america with Obambi, can someone imagine what happen with 8 years more of that kind of rulers and that not only for the 2th?

But I refuse to believe that the US falls. The Americans are not that stupid, the majority is not, they can see what going on around the World. What would be left in this World? Where and to whom would we turn next for rescue?


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

Just checkt on Cheaper than Dirt. 380? Even the expensive ones like P238, Out of stock.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

PT111,

I'm with you all the way.

It's scary that our country is heading to a liberal minded majority if not already there. Good luck finding your new gun.
Good luck USA, we will need it, thank you


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

miketx said:


> Well for starters, I'm not picking on you, but where have you been for the last 7 years? I suppose it's possible to not know what's happening if you don't have internet or TV, but to sum it up, hussein obama is hell bent for leather to cripple this country. The powers that be that are charged with reining him in have done nothing but sell girl scout cookies. He has signed executive order after executive order bypassing congress on all matter of things. He and the democrats wet dream is to remove all firearms from Americans, while sending all arms he can to terrorists overseas. He has refused to secure the borders and thousands are flowing into this country and are committing heinous crimes, all the while supporting the black lives matter thugs, that want the right to rob and loot as they see fit. But, nevermind...
> 
> I should stop now before I have a heart attack.


What a great way to sum things up! Congratulations! A job well done.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PT111Pro said:


> OK - it's like a Deja Vu all over again. Thinking what comes thereafter gives me the chills.
> OK than I will go back today and see what I can get. *Thanks for the link on the Remington (denner), will check that out.*
> BTW, I never thought going to an american store and see what I can get. It's very strange, - I know such a situation only from socialistic countries where people have to bribe the store clerk for a bag of tomatoes to buy. Will see what I can get. WoW what did I hear me saying?
> 
> ...


After checking out a bunch of .380's I settled on the RM380. I haven't fired it yet. It's basically an improved version of the Rohrbaugh of which Remington bought out. Remington was able to mass produce this pistol enabling them to sell it at an affordable price, around $400 compared to around $1000 or so for a Rohrbaugh. As far as I can tell it is a very well made little pistol with an all aluminum frame, 416 stainless steel slide and a 410 stainless steel barrel. All the reviews have been positive on this little gun. I have a bunch of other .380's a Sig P238, Kimber Micro Carry and a Walther PPK/S. The Kimber and SIG are both single action semi auto's. I'm not too comfortable carrying either one cocked and locked for pocket carry. The PPK/S is a DA/SA all steel semi auto and the largest of the bunch, both in weight and dimensions. The RM380 is DAO only, and with it's aluminum frame is just light enough and small enough for pocket carry. I'll be trying it out this afternoon, hopefully it will function as well as it appears to be made.


----------



## dereckbc (Jan 2, 2016)

Because Americans have proven themselves to be very stupid with a complete lack of critical thinking skills. Basically the government has won and has dumbed down America using the public education system. Come November the country will either elect Biliary or Biliary's spy Trump as POTUS. Once that happens is the end of the USA as we know it.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

OK and what kind of bullet do you carry in that mouse guns? I mean does it really help to load a HP/XTP with that barrel? I doubt that gun creates enough velocity for expanding it. I'll think I come home with a FMJ flat nose.
Thanx for your response so far. I'll think I stick with that Remington gun. Hope it last and the recoil spring last longer than 200 rounds. (Hello Rohrbaugh)


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

dereckbc said:


> Because Americans have proven themselves to be very stupid with a complete lack of critical thinking skills. Basically the government has won and has dumbed down America using the public education system. Come November the country will either elect Biliary or Biliary's spy Trump as POTUS. Once that happens is the end of the USA as we know it.


Are only chance is "Donald Trump" . He can pull in democrats, businessmen, And has the best chance to beat Hillary.

:watching:


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PT111Pro said:


> OK and what kind of bullet do you carry in that mouse guns? I mean does it really help to load a HP/XTP with that barrel? I doubt that gun creates enough velocity for expanding it. I'll think I come home with a FMJ flat nose.
> Thanx for your response so far. I'll think I stick with that Remington gun. Hope it last and the recoil spring last longer than 200 rounds. (Hello Rohrbaugh)


You're welcome! I plan on using the HP/XTP in the RM380. I'm a big fan of the Hornady XTP line and use it in all of my guns from .22 mag to .45 ACP. All have expanded. To be honest with you I only bought the RM380 because I looked at it, compared it to the others and liked it. Not that I really needed it. The .380 is not my first choice for self defense purposes. I was considering the Glock G42, but I have a G43 which is only slightly larger and most importantly it's a "nine". It's always nice to have a good pocket pistol for extremely discreet carry. The G43 is my #1 choice in that category, because of it's size and caliber. But I did want something a bit smaller that could fit in smaller pockets while retaining a smooth draw. For that a small .380 certainly fits the bill. While not the greatest, I really wouldn't want to consider anything less than a .380 for serious self defense purposes.

You are quite correct about the Rohrbaugh's 200 round recoil spring. This was just one of the improvements that Remington made on that gun along with a slide stop and magazine release button. The Remington has a double recoil spring and I believe but am not sure if the Rohrbaugh only had one. At any rate it never hurts to have a couple of spares for any semi auto gun. But one that only lasts for only 200 rounds is just not acceptable. Especially on a $1000 mouse gun.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

dereckbc said:


> Because Americans have proven themselves to be very stupid with a complete lack of critical thinking skills. Basically the government has won and has dumbed down America using the public education system. Come November the country will either elect Biliary or Biliary's spy Trump as POTUS. Once that happens is the end of the USA as we know it.


You've got that right. I'm hoping that you'll go out and support Ted Cruz, a principled and true Constitutionalist from the get go.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> *Are only chance is "Donald Trump"* . He can pull in democrats, businessmen, And has the best chance to beat Hillary.
> 
> :watching:


I'll only go out and vote for Trump if I have to. This next election is too important to stay home on election day. Trump has absolutely no core political beliefs other than Donald Trump. I swear to God and I truly believe he has nothing but nefarious purposes in mind. He has held Progressive positions throughout his career from gun control to immigration. Because of this I honestly believe he is working on behalf of the Democrats to screw up the election for the Republicans. Unfortunately a vote for Trump will only be a crap shoot. Maybe he truly believes what he is saying. I really don't know? That's just one of the problems I have with him along with him being a bullying self centered egotistical maniac. He acts like a petulant, vengeful little child. With all this "you'd better be nice to me" crap. If he doesn't get his own way or if anyone says anything against him he will not hesitate to sic an army of lawyers on them. Can you imagine if he is elected president? Will he then unleash the FBI, CIA and DOJ on those who dis-agree with him. Will those agencies then become his private goon squad? These are important questions people should be asking themselves before supporting Donald Trump. The United States of America does not need a king or worse yet a petty little tyrant. About the only thing he has going for him is that that his Democrat opponent's are known entities and we can be assured they will be somewhat worse than he is, but not by much. This is the only reason that I will be voting for him should he become the Republican nominee.


----------



## Freethought (Jan 10, 2016)

desertman said:


> I'll only go out and vote for Trump if I have to. This next election is too important to stay home on election day. Trump has absolutely no core political beliefs other than Donald Trump. I swear to God and I truly believe he has nothing but nefarious purposes in mind. He has held Progressive positions throughout his career from gun control to immigration. Because of this I honestly believe he is working on behalf of the Democrats to screw up the election for the Republicans. Unfortunately a vote for Trump will only be a crap shoot. Maybe he truly believes what he is saying. I really don't know? That's just one of the problems I have with him along with him being a bullying self centered egotistical maniac. He acts like a petulant, vengeful little child. With all this "you'd better be nice to me" crap. If he doesn't get his own way or if anyone says anything against him he will not hesitate to sic an army of lawyers on them. Can you imagine if he is elected president? Will he then unleash the FBI, CIA and DOJ on those who dis-agree with him. Will those agencies then become his private goon squad? These are important questions people should be asking themselves before supporting Donald Trump. The United States of America does not need a king or worse yet a petty little tyrant. About the only thing he has going for him is that that his Democrat opponent's are known entities and we can be assured they will be somewhat worse than he is, but not by much. This is the only reason that I will be voting for him should he become the Republican nominee.


 Trump's Native American name................." Move Mouth Much Say Nothing"..............or " Speak With Many Faces"...


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Des, 

Rubio n Cruz are starting to look very bad. The establishment has persuaded them to play the same "name game" as the "TRUMP". They do not wear it well. 
I was liking Rubio ( statesman like attitude ) until he caved. He looks like a school yard child who can't get enough water, lol.
Cruz will never win against Hillary or Trump. Freshman senators who are cracking under pressure
Trump


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Besides,, the hard core conservative is such a minority he could never win,,,,,(you already know that)


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> Des,
> 
> *Rubio n Cruz are starting to look very bad.* The establishment has persuaded them to play the same "name game" as the "TRUMP". They do not wear it well.
> I was liking Rubio ( statesman like attitude ) until he caved. He looks like a school yard child who can't get enough water, lol.
> ...


That was in just one debate. What do you expect them to do? Keep taking it from Trump and not hit back? Cruz was just getting sick and tired of being called a liar for reminding voters that Trump is not and never has been a Republican. Providing facts and statements that Trump has made to back it up. Including donating $100,000 to the Clinton Foundation. Just think of what the Democrats can do with that? Trump even had the balls to claim that he could stand on Fifth Avenue and shoot people and his followers would still support him. It's almost like a cult. Remember Jim Jones? Trump may have just as well said: You people are really stupid for placing your faith and trust in me. Is that what he thinks of his most ardent supporters? If he feels that way about them, can you imagine how he feels about those who do not support him? Does anyone really believe that Trump will accomplish everything that he boasts about? It's all a bunch of bullshit. The man will not be a king or CEO of the United States where everything he says goes.

Ted Cruz is a brilliant man of unbridled and unwavering principles. In the mold of Antonin Scalia. A true Constitutional Conservative indeed. I've followed his career since he was Solicitor General for the State of Texas. Ted Cruz was instrumental in arguing on our behalf in the Heller Case before the Supreme Court. His biggest problem is that he scares the hell out of those who oppose him including his colleagues in the senate for whom he has held accountable for failing to deliver on the promises that they made in order to take over the senate. The man does indeed mean what he says and has no trouble articulating his positions because that's what's in his heart. He lives and breaths it. Even David Gergen had to admit that Senator Cruz out of all the candidates was "in full command of the issues" after the CNN debate. I have absolutely no doubt in my mind that Senator Cruz will do everything he can to fulfill his promises to defend and preserve our Constitutional Republic so help him God. Whether he wins or loses, that's what I expect out of a president.

I'm not a big fan of Rubio either. His credibility ended with his involvement with the "Gang of Eight". Indeed he does come across as a "school yard child who can't get enough water". You've hit it there. He's an opportunistic politician who is not quite ready for prime time. He's behind even in his home state of Florida and as of yet failed to win at least one primary. Cruz at least won in Iowa.

As for the pathological lying bitch from Arkansas? I honestly believe that either Cruz or Rubio can beat her handily. There is going to be plenty of more shoes to drop regarding her. Plus, she's shrill and just not likable.

As for Trump? You just wait until the general election when the full force of the media is used to tear him down. They have more than enough ammunition to destroy him. The Liberal media is just licking their chops at the prospect of having Donald Trump as the Republican nominee. One of the reasons they're giving him a pass during the primaries and all the free publicity a candidate could ever wish for. They want more than anything for Trump to be our nominee. They will use Trump as a representative of what the Republican Party is all about in order to embarrass and humiliate them. Perhaps that's what Trump's mission is? After all he has in fact held Democratic positions throughout his entire life up until now. Unfortunately too many people are falling for this man's line of bullshit, hook line and sinker.

Sorry for another political rant. But this next election is just too important for the presidency to fall into the hands of either Clinton, Sanders or Trump.



> Besides,, the hard core conservative is such a minority he could never win,,,,,(you already know that)


Maybe, but I wouldn't bet on it. A hard core "Liberal Black Militant" won the last two presidential elections. Now we have two hard core Liberals competing on the Democrat side. One is an avowed Socialist, the other an avowed Socialist who will never admit it along with being a pathological liar with enough baggage to crash the plane or sink the ship that's carrying it. It's gonna' be an interesting election that's for sure. One that we can't afford to lose.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PT111Pro said:


> OK and what kind of bullet do you carry in that mouse guns? I mean does it really help to load a HP/XTP with that barrel? I doubt that gun creates enough velocity for expanding it. I'll think I come home with a FMJ flat nose.
> Thanx for your response so far. I'll think I stick with that Remington gun. Hope it last and the recoil spring last longer than 200 rounds. (Hello Rohrbaugh)


"PT", I went out this afternoon and fired the RM380 for the first time using Hornady "ZombieMax" 90 grain Z-MAX using a dirt backstop. I was able to retrieve some of the slugs and they did indeed expand. I had no issues whatsoever with this little gun. A real nice gun to be sure. I was able to get about 4 inch groups at around 30 ft. It was fun to shoot and in spite of the long trigger pull able to achieve acceptable accuracy. Recoil was very mild, better than what I expected for such a small gun. You have to release the trigger all the way forward before it re-sets. I did not find that to be a problem. The slide is easy to rack. The gun is worth giving a look and so far worth every penny of the $380 that I paid for it. I think Remington got it right this time. I was a little hesitant regarding all the bad publicity Remington got over their ill fated R51. But I just couldn't pass this one up after handling one at my local gun store. I gambled and so far I won on this one.

My God, I wish I could just talk about guns, life would be so much simpler.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The full force has already been attacking _Trump_

The republicans, democrats n all the news media networks.

The Republican Party needs to unite after Super Tuesday and end the self destruction.

Politicians have been promising whatever it takes to get a vote, Trump , however uncomfortable it makes some people feel, is telling it like it is. Trump supporters don't believe or trust the government or media. It's all biased. That's just the way it is.

Trump just broke down "Rubio n Cruz" They're doing the "Jeb bush attack mode" which failed JEB


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

@pic
You got that right.
I would say anything is better than the Lady that becomes her support from the People out of Riyad.
I thought even Sanders the Daydreamer is better I even would prefer a other term of that Guy that no one knows for sure who he is and where he is coming from and that can't barely hide how much he hates the US and the US Nation. But Hilary really?


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

@ desertman
I am also using mainly the XTP. Have to experiment a little but I'll think that the short barrel of that mouse gun will not allow too much velocity. Have to see.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

pic said:


> The full force has already been attacking _Trump_
> 
> The republicans, democrats n all the news media networks.
> 
> ...


That I will agree on. As I've said as much as I detest Trump I will vote for him if he secures the nomination. There is no way in hell I'll be sitting this one out just to register a protest vote. Trump is indeed "telling it like it is" in order to secure the Republican nomination. The $64,000 question will be how he will "tell it like it is" in order to win the general election? Will the real Donald Trump please stand up? Who that may be is anyone's guess? Gotta' go my fingers are getting tired and my wife's calling me for dinner.


----------

